# flex cord works for everything, right???



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

This embarassment is at a shipping dock. The controls are for the dock leveller/levelling plates and the trailer locks. 

A company that specializes in overhead doors installed this mess. I don't work there anymore, but when I did I had told my boss to get them back in there to correct their mess. There's no excuse for this garbage.

Flexible cord used as a substitute for fixed wiring method...
Flexible cord attached to building...
Protected from damage???...
EMT connector and flexible cord together???...

Oh...it never got fixed, still there today...I think my supervisor told them to just do it as quickly and as cheaply as they could sot that we would not be without any of the bays for too long...

And, he said, "Well, if we used conduit and one of them got crushed, it would take longer and be more expensive to replace than the cord".... Disgusting !!

Glad I left that place. I have more pics, could have taken a whole lot more.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its nice how they decided to use a meyers hub on the bottom left pic, but then used an emt setscrew connector for the cord.

~Matt


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe that the EMT connectors were already in the control enclosures, with EMT run to J-boxes, but when the 'pros' re-did it they just stuffed the cord up through the connector...you see the one pulled out, with the individual conductor colors showing...

NICE :thumbsup:


----------

